
Ask HN: Newsletter Recommendations? - llbowers
I&#x27;ve recently fallen in love with newsletters and would like to subscribe to some more.<p>Currently subscribed to:<p>- The Interface: from The Verge, heavy focus on tech news.<p>- Recomendo: very short newsletter with 6(?) recommendations each week in various categories.<p>- Digital Future Friday: another tech-focused newsletter.<p>Looking for recommendations in any category!
======
rchaudhary
Check out,

[http://www.founderweekly.com](http://www.founderweekly.com) for
entrepreneurship.

[https://www.pythonweekly.com](https://www.pythonweekly.com) for python.

Disclaimer: I am the curator of both.

